# STIFF in back legs, but not lame, or arthritic, any suggestions?



## Tamba (21 February 2010)

Tried riding my horse today. Hes a Dutch warmblood, 17.3hh. But just as he was the last time I rode him, really , really stiff.
Rode him on Wednesday, and he was the same. ALthought today, I thought he was a bit better.Im thinking that the sriffness is in his back legs?
Have the vet coming to have a look at him for me. But just wondering, whether anyone else had this issue.
Weird thing is, hes not lame, and seems to be better when hes rested, rather than turned out.
Had the same problem last spring with him, and I gave him a course of Danalin(sp?), and has was so much beter whilst on it and afterwards.
Could there just be some inflammation in the joints in his back legs??
Just wondering what anyone thought, Hard to explain to the vet. He feels stiff, and he has trouble softering, in trott, and wont come  onto the bit. 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Thanks to all who respond.


----------



## Izzwizz (21 February 2010)

He could be arthritic somewhere maybe?  Is the cold damp weather making him stiff?  Perhaps rug him up warmer and try some leg wraps.  My mare was noticeably better for wearing hers when its been really cold.  All you can do til the vet comes is make sure hes warm and has a nice deep bed and see what the verdict is.  Just a few ideas I could think of.


----------



## Trubie (21 February 2010)

What about pelvis? My mare is a bit stiff at the back and it has been suggested i have her pelvis looked at.
My gelding was a bit stiff behind last year as well but was better after he had had a canter, had physio out and she found nothing, went on some bute and was fine. Not quite sure what that was becuase he went lame in front a few weeks afterwards with a tendon tear in his near fore. The vet said they sometimes go lame behind when something isnt quite right in front so may have been in relation to that??
Could be a number of things really so see what the vet says...hope its nothing bad though!


----------



## silvershadow81 (21 February 2010)

My girl gets like this if she has been in a while.

Is your boy out before you ride him, or has he been stood in a while?

You may also want to try magnetic boots?  and also as suggested above, I also use wraps on all four legs at night to keep her joints warm  (Yes I wrap her in cotton wool!)

I also use cider apple vinager and joint supplements?  xx


----------



## Vikki89 (21 February 2010)

One of mine got a bit stiff in his back end, his joints are good for his age (16), had his back checked a couple of weeks ago and he had some tight muscles in his back which i have to massage everyday for 4minutes which should help.


----------



## Tamba (21 February 2010)

Izzwizz, think, its not, because, hes better when hes rested, and normally, I think arthritic horse like to keep moving, to keep the joints moving, (well, thats what my old mare was like, and she was terribly arthritic)
Trubie, yes, you could have a point, it might be coming from his back, as he is really tense when I get on, from my weight, so you could be right. Wll just have to contain myself to the vet takes  alook,   
	
	
		
		
	


	




just have to wait I suppose


----------



## Cliqmo (21 February 2010)

I would say back instead of legs, has he had his saddle checked recently? I would advise speaking to your vet about getting a chiro out


----------



## imafluffybunny (21 February 2010)

I would also get a chiro out, MSM is very good for muscle stiffness is thats whats wrong.


----------



## Tamba (21 February 2010)

thanks for that,
well, he is standing around a lot in the field, so he seems generally discomfortable, just cant work out where the problem is lying, but now today convinced there is a problem,
will wrap legs and see about that


----------



## Tamba (21 February 2010)

yep, saddle was fitted for him, 
thanks Im, alison and Vicki for replies, read them,and useful to hear, not sure of chiropractor up where I am, but Im hopeful, vet might be able to help, with recommending,
hes always been a bit cold backed to a degree, tenses, never bucked, or anything, so definitely could be the problem,


----------



## soulfull (21 February 2010)

what is he fed?

What is he like picking up hind legs  for farrier?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 February 2010)

I second the magnetic boots suggestion, they will also help to keep his legs warm.  Or you could also use a magnetic rug.
It does sound like his back/saddle to me if he's become unhappy when you get on.


----------



## Tamba (21 February 2010)

He gets alfa a with oils, and baileys economy mix two feeds  a day, and a supplement  supple joint, hes in good condition, has good weight on him, and looks in good health.
Hes not great on one hind with the farrier, but other than that, he gets shod, no problem


----------



## moneypit1 (22 February 2010)

My 16.3hh DWB has been awful the last couple of weeks but one day ok, the next hideous.  I to thought it was his hocks or back legs, getting arthritic etc. Got vet out who was flummoxed so off to the horse hospital.  To cut a long story short turns out it is his BACK!  He is 13 years old and trotted up sound, even passing a flexation test!  He has a soft tissue injury so is on 7 days rest with 2 x bute a day then physio. Really wierd as the day the vet came he was shuffling around and could hardly put one hoof in front of the other at the back.  Hope this helps. x


----------



## ISHmad (22 February 2010)

Mild EPSM possibly?  Be worth having a look into it, to rule it out if nothing else.


----------



## Halfpass (22 February 2010)

We had a horse that got very stiff behind so much so that positioning himself to urinate became a problem for him. Turned out he was bilateraly lame behind but as it was on both legs he actually looked sound trot up!!

He actually had problem with is sacro illiac joint and after regular steroids and local anaesthetic into the joint was much better.


----------

